

Christian Bale drops out of Steve Jobs biopic - gearoidoc
http://www.polygon.com/2014/11/3/7152029/steve-jobs-movie-christian-bale-drops-out-report

======
cantbecool
Doesn't surprise me. I don't think anyone with mainstream popularity will take
this role. It's been beaten to death. Pirates of Silicon Valley, Jobs, and
countless documentaries. Bill Burr has some poignant thoughts on the topic
too:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FmbwR9J6-Yw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FmbwR9J6-Yw)

